# Peanut Butter & Jelly Cupcakes Recipe...



## kleenex (Sep 9, 2013)

Chronicles of a Foodie: Peanut Butter & Jelly Cupcakes

Peanut Butter, JELLY, Cupcake, and THEY even top this with potato chips on top of the frosting!!!!!


----------

